# Done tuning/ working on my tjets!



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I had 2 really good/ competitive slip on fat tired cars and the more I mess with them the more I @$"! Them up!!! Succeeded in destroying a RJjet tonight too.. Looks like I have to kidnap Al at the dyno shop or hold Travis hostage!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

or better yet just take there good cars from them makes sence to me lol.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good idea!!! Or, we can kidnap both and force them to give a tjet how to 101 class. We can stack a few pizzas infront of Ajd and a case of Yoohoo by Brix, that should keep them around long enough for us to obsorb some of there knowledge. Hopefully lol

Edit: I don't give up that easy!!! Going out to see what the damage is. I'll have at least one running descent again.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL...All you have to do is ask, Mike. I hate to see a good TJet go to waste. Al


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Got frustrated chasing a bind/ vibration or bad gear and had to vent that's all. You guys have helped me a ton already and I'm thankful. Just don't like being a headache to anyone.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Understood. I still get there at times, believe it or not. Door's always open if needed! Al


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Got frustrated chasing a bind/ vibration or bad gear and had to vent that's all


I had some of those in the past.
I found that sometimes the motor shaft does not spin true. and hits 1 side of the holes, this causes a vibration/drag/noise


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's amazing just how many ways a TJet can throw you a curve. Mike's good at figuring it out. Who wouldn't be ready to throw in the towel at 1:30AM? LOL


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Mike just tell your shrink "It's a T-jet" thats all you need to say. I feel your pain I can't seem to be able to put the traction down with any slip-on tire I try, so my fast cars are just slow when they spin the tires off of them.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow spining the tires on a t-jet I don't have that problem, as my cars are slow and have no power. 

Yaeh Al should be having a class on how to build a t-jet as I need help too. :wave:
Maybe we can bring all the parts to a t-jet and Al can walk us though putting one together and then we can all have a fast car like Al.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Been doing some of that one-on-one. When do you want to do it? Hard to do in a group.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeppers I need more Speed Please Help Thank You Brian!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya it was pretty Late that night lol. Car ran good for 2 heats and started to studder on the 3rd heat. Travis told me she needed new shoes and I forgot all about it. Went to swap shoes on my sitout and lost a spring!! Got the shoes close and 4th heat said not!!!! Started to tinker late that night to fix things and noticed the car was getting louder. Well Sir Travis said 9tooth was going bad so, I attempted to replace it. Put a new 9 in, spaced properly and spinning free. Spaced crown and damn thing sounds like it has a Pete Jackson gear drive now. I'll have her fixed before da next race!!

Edit: also, the car lost all handling. Tail happy like crazy and car went from a high 6second lap to mid 7. I told you guys I'm the best DE-TUNER!!!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

All kidding aside if you need some help Mike let me know. Putting in a 9tooth can be pain.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think my biggest problem is shoes and springs


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike, I just put new 9s in two cars for worn teeth. Ended up changing the crowns too 'cause the 9s put a bad wear pattern on the crown teeth. Sounded like a coffee grinder and slowed the car. Look at the crowns real close for runout and gronked teeth. All better now. That problem will affect the handling by making the car rough and jerky. I'm still learning myself.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Update: your right Al. I took Travis's advice and my shrink said "patience danielson". I took axle back apart when I got home from work and PATIENTLY (lol) started over. Notice 2-3 teeth on crown were beat up too. Put on a new RTHO crown as well and she's alive!!!!!!! Sounds purty going down the straights. 
Tells you how great alot of the guys are that we race with. Offer info, tips and open doors to keep the racing competitive. Thanks Guys


Edit: PWB learner tip of the day, take the magnets out of chassis when working on it!!! Rear magnet fell out, landed on ground and CRACK!!! There goes a nice set of dashs'


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tips*

if it aint broke dont fix it lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's more fun racing heads up than beating you because your car failed. Finishing second in a hard-fought race is better than that. 
The more you work on them the better you get at understanding the TJets. 
See you Sunday!


----------

